

How have Europeans grown so tall?  - cwan
http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/6828

======
pbreit
I'm surprised not even a mention of evolution, at least to note that it is
only a minor influence (if such is the case).

~~~
dazzawazza
Since he's only talking about the last century there is a maximum of 7
generations (assuming females become fertile at 13) so that's not really
enough time for genes to have a major influence unless there is some weird
cult in Europe that values height and early breeding above all other factors.

~~~
pbreit
But there's decent research on how taller men fare better on reproductive
fitness and attributes can change meaningfully even in just 7 generations. I'm
not saying it's the main cause or even a significant contributor (although it
could be; I just haven't done the research), I was just surprised it wasn't
even touched upon.

